# Antibiotics and metronidazole



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys.

I'm having a lot of infections resulting from hormone imbalances and low immune system.

I have been prescribed metronidazole and although my doctor thinks it will have no effect on my DP, I have heard a few stories from DPers that this antibiotic can make DP worse.

I really don't want to go back to square 1 with DP but don't want to allow the infection to spread.

Would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

As far as I'm aware there are no antibiotics with any kind of psychoactive effects and any anecdotal stories regarding such I'd be inclined to put down to hypochondria.

I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for your Wisdom, Alan.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Generally any risk from antibiotics is minimal. Risks from untreated infections are much higher

Accutane seems to main one involved in DP instances. It was used to treat acne. It probably isn't technically an antibiotic but it does kill certain cells and was largely spoken of as one. You can read about it here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotretinoin

Many antibiotics affect the nervous system. It is usually subtle and not damaging, although most are damaging to hearing (but less so than loud music). Here is a link listing some ototoxic drugs http://www.hlaabq.com/ototoxicdrugs.html

Here is a negative coorelation between antibiotics and the brain: "treatment of adult mice with antibiotics decreases hippocampal neurogenesis and memory retention" http://www.cell.com/cell-reports/pdf/S2211-1247(16)30518-6.pdf

Here is one example where an antibiotic is actually helpful: Docycycline and Dopamine "...doxycycline showed neuroprotective effect on DAergic system both in vitro and in vivo..." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19582534

Here is another helpful one: Minocycline is good for stroke, Huntington's and ALS http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2002/05/old-line-antibiotic-seen-to-save-neurons/

One can google their brains out and find legitimate info pro and con. While I can't dismiss peoples reports as hypochondria, in the end, problems are unlikely and its best not to worry. Obviously in your case, addressing the hormone and immune systems will be important. But until then, meds may be needed.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> As far as I'm aware there are no antibiotics with any kind of psychoactive effects and any anecdotal stories regarding such I'd be inclined to put down to hypochondria.


This is not true. There are some antibiotics that can really fuck you up. This are for example the fluoroquinolones, like Ciprofloxacin. They should only be used as drug of last resort, but many doctors obviously don't know this.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you Visual. Really appreciate your advice.


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

i dont wanna scare you but. i should warn you that metronidazol before my surgery caused my dp


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Pasha what dose did you have and did you have it through an IV or orally? Do you think this was the only thing that caused DP ?


----------

